# Anderer Dämpfer für Slayer !?



## papaluna (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo !!!

Ich fahre ein 2003 Slayer mit dem original Fox Float Rl. Ich fahre durchaus auch mal längere Strecken auf Asphalt, Radwegen oder Forststrassen. Insbesonders bei höheren Trittfrequenzen wippt der Hinterbau doch erheblich.
Das zudrehen der Zugstufe hilft zwar ein wenig, ist aber nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss. 
Mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand schon den direkten Vergleich zu einem Slayer mit dem neuen Fox Float RP3(mit zuschaltbarer Platform) hat und ob sich eine Anschaffung selbigens lohnen würde.
Dies ist wohl einer der wenigen Dämpfer, die man hier in der fürs Slayer notwendigen Einbaulänge von 184 mm kaufen kann.

Danke für eure Infos

Gert


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Juni 2005)

Hmm, ich bin mir da auch noch nicht ganz sicher. Ich bin in meinem Element auch den Float Rl gefahren. 
In meinem 2005er Slayer fahre ich nun seit ca. einem Monat den RP3. 
Nur soviel: mir passiert es an Anstiegen relativ oft, dass ich zum Dämpfer prüfend runterschaue ob er wippt (wirklich spüren tu ich nämlich nichts). Wenn man es provoziert und "rumschaukelt" wippt er natürlich ein. Das soll er ja aber auch, da er ja auf dem Trail funktionieren soll.
*Ansonsten scheint die Plattform tatsächlich zu funktionieren, da ich während des normalen bikens absolut nichts vom Dämpfer spüre.*
Nachrüsten? Da würde ich vorher, wenn es Dir möglich ist, einfach mal ne Probefahrt machen um zu sehen wie Du mit der Plattformfunktion zurechtkommst.
Grüße aus München
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (20. Juni 2005)

Tag,

hab im 2004er Slayer den Fox Float RL mit ProPedal, also ohne Einstellmöglichkeit der ProPedal Dämpfung. Funktioniert m.E. nach prima. 

Das Wippen ist gegenüber anderen Fullys (mein betagtes Cyclecraft, ältere Specialized Enduro mit Stahlfederd.) deutlich reduziert. Ansprechverhalten ist prima, wenn auch nicht ganz so feinfühlig wie mit Stahlfeder.

Vielleicht kannst Du den ja mal probieren, denn der sollte preiswerter sein als der  RP3.

Servus,

Schlappmacher


----------



## John Oswald (20. Juni 2005)

apropos: beim foxfloat rp3 2005 gibt da ja so einen hebel zur "3-fachen einstellung der propedal-plattform"
bei mir trallert dieser hebel 360° im kreis rum und unterschiede im ansprechverhalten bemerke ich nicht wirklich!
ist da was im a**** oder "muß das so sein"?


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Juni 2005)

John Oswald schrieb:
			
		

> ...im kreis rum und unterschiede im ansprechverhalten bemerke ich nicht wirklich!
> ist da was im a**** oder "muß das so sein"?


Also normalerweise hast Du drei Einrastpunkte die von "-" bis "+" reichen. Je nachdem was Du einstellst hast Du mehr oder weniger Plattform.

Zwischen den drei Punkten ist ein erheblicher Unterschied bei den "Wipp-Verhalten". Den Hebel dann über diese Einrastpunkte hinaus zu drehen bringt nichts mehr.


----------



## John Oswald (20. Juni 2005)

...über die drei punkte weiterbewegen" ... also sprich -  einmal im kreis rum geht aber bei dir auch, oder?


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Juni 2005)

John Oswald schrieb:
			
		

> ...über die drei punkte weiterbewegen" ... also sprich -  einmal im kreis rum geht aber bei dir auch, oder?


Ja. Aber wie gesagt: es bringt nichts mehr.


----------



## John Oswald (20. Juni 2005)

....was sehe ich da?!!!
ein giesinger!
hast du lust, morgen an der isar zu biken?
(wittelsbacher bis schäftlarn und zurück mit option wawi - wir sind so fünf bis 10 mann, bzw. frau)


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Juni 2005)

John Oswald schrieb:
			
		

> ....was sehe ich da?!!!
> ein giesinger!
> hast du lust, morgen an der isar zu biken?
> (wittelsbacher bis schäftlarn und zurück mit option wawi - wir sind so fünf bis 10 mann, bzw. frau)


Wollte ich tatsächlich morgen machen. Wann wollt Ihr denn los? Ich könnte so ab 18 Uhr am Marienklausensteg sein.


----------



## John Oswald (20. Juni 2005)

...schicke dir eine pm...


----------



## papaluna (21. Juni 2005)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> *Ansonsten scheint die Plattform tatsächlich zu funktionieren, da ich während des normalen bikens absolut nichts vom Dämpfer spüre.*
> Nachrüsten? Da würde ich vorher, wenn es Dir möglich ist, einfach mal ne Probefahrt machen um zu sehen wie Du mit der Plattformfunktion zurechtkommst.
> Grüße aus München
> Tom



Probefahrt hatte ich eh vor. Mal sehen wo ich ein aktuelles modell her bekomme.
Was verstehts du unter Normales biken ?
Mich stört nicht das Wippen im wiegetritt oder das funktionieren an Bodenunebenheiten, sondern lediglich das durch die Pedalierbewegung ausgelöste, also wenn ich z.b. mit 80 -100 Kurbekumdrehungen über ne Forststrasse etc. düse. Das kann ich leider nur auf Kosten der Funktion durch schliessen der Zugstufe ( 20-24 click von 24 clicks) minimieren.

Grüsse aus Köln

Gert

P.S zur Info für andere Interressenten
Ich habe aus USA von Manitou erfahren das es die Swinger Air auch in 184mm
gibt. Diese müssen allerdings über Centurion Deutschland bezogen werden. Zusammen mit meinem Händler habe ich 3 Monate lang ohne Erfolg vesucht einen zu bekommen. Es gibt die Dinger aber Centurion ist es anscheinend zuviel Arbeit sie einem zu verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (21. Juni 2005)

papaluna schrieb:
			
		

> Was verstehts du unter Normales biken ?


Biken auf Asphalt, Schotter oder leichten Trails im sitzen. 



			
				papaluna schrieb:
			
		

> ...also wenn ich z.b. mit 80 -100 Kurbekumdrehungen über ne Forststrasse etc. düse. Das kann ich leider nur auf Kosten der Funktion durch schliessen der Zugstufe ( 20-24 click von 24 clicks) minimieren.
> 
> Grüsse aus Köln
> 
> Gert



Meine Zugstufe im RP3 hat nur 9 Clicks!!! Ich fahr den Dämpfer genau in der mittleren Einstellung (wiege 87 Kg). Das funzt dank Plattform 1a. Die 3 Einstellmöglichkeiten passen den Dämpfer dann noch zusätzlich an.


----------



## lim (22. Juni 2005)

Fahre auch den 2003 er Slayer mit dem Fox Float RL ohne ProPedal.
Mit ProPedal kann das Wippen bei tiefen Frequenzen wirkungsvoll unterdrückt werden. (Bin schon ein Slayer mit RP3 gefahren). Gemäss meinem Händler liesse sich der Float RL sehr leicht umrüsten auf ProPedal. Anscheinend müsse da nur ein Shim ausgetauscht werden. Das könne im Rahmen eines Dämpferservices geschehen, ev. sogar ohne Mehrpreis.
Werde das auf jeden Fall beim Dämpferservice in Betracht ziehen.

Gruss
lim


----------

